# Mayweather-Khan listed on Boxrec



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

*WTF - Boxrec lists Mayweather vs Khan*

I know it's not official but damn. Most fights do end up playing out when shown.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=352&cat=boxer


----------



## pijo (Jun 24, 2012)

4 stars for a Mayweather fight says it all really.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

It's false. Mayweather-Khan isn't happening next.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> It's false. Mayweather-Khan isn't happening next.


Signs starting to look like it is, for Mayweather.

Khan will likely get in a tune up. Obviously, nothing very challenging.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

There needs to be some kind of petition to head this thing off!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

There's loads of fights that go on boxrec that don't actually happen.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Signs starting to look like it is, for Mayweather.
> 
> Khan will likely get in a tune up. Obviously, nothing very challenging.


The only serious sign I have seen is Khan-Alexander apparently failing to reach a deal - and even that is not official. The rest are just Internet rumours and Khan, like any other fighter, saying he hopes to fight Mayweather one day.

So it's nothing to worry about. Especially seeing as though Virgil Hunter disapproves and Mayweather himself has said Khan has to earn a shot at him.


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

Accorfing to boxrec. I dint care what anyone says this is an exciting fight.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Easy work, Mayweather by KO


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That doesn't mean it's on. Boxrec has fights all the time that don't become official.

Stop jizzing your pants, it's a shit fight anyway.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayweather Ko 5 secs into first round.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:amir

:money


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

atschThis fight is a fucking disgrace. I just lost a lot of respect for Floyd for taking this fight if this turns out to be true, he said that Khan had to *EARN* his shot at the title and now all of a sudden he doesn`t and more deserving fighters will get pushed aside? First there was the glorified sparring session against the limited Canelo Alvarez recently and now an early KO in the making against one of the most fragile fighters in boxing, and some folks still insist that Floyd doesn`t cherry pick his opposition to maximise his chances of winning.:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> atschThis fight is a fucking disgrace if it is really taking place. I just lost a lot of respect for Floyd for taking this fight, he said that Khan had to *EARN* his shot at the title and now all of a sudden he doesn`t and more deserving fighters will get pushed aside? First there was the glorified sparring session against the limited Canelo Alvarez recently and now an early KO in the making against one of the most fragile fighters in boxing, and some folks still insist that Floyd doesn`t cherry pick his opposition to maximise his chances of winning.:lol:


Who do you want Floyd to fight so?


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Who do you want Floyd to fight so?


 Well for starters the winner`s of the Broner/Maidana, JMM/Bradley and Pacquiao/Rios fights would a be a good start, all those matchups feature competitive bouts against established fighters who have had more success in the ring in the past two years against more credible opposition then is the case with Khan. And while I am not really sold on Alexander even he would be a more worthy opponent than Amir at this point and would make for a slightly more competitive fight, hell even Ruslan Provodnikov is a better shout as he would take the fight to Floyd and packs quite a wallop and chin. Not saying anyone of the fighters mentioned above would beat Floyd, but at the very least they would give him more competitive fights then the likes of a shot and chinny Amir would.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

boxrec puts fights up all the time just based off of rumors. They're not official. I'm sure they had Khan vs Alexander on there for a while too


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Golden boy are determined to make this fight if its the last thing they ever do. I'm shocked and dismayed. Truly a horrendous and unjustifiable piece of matchmaking.
Truly the most undeserving, hopeless and utterly laughable Mayweather opponent there's ever been. I'm very much pro Floyd but i can't support this at all.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight will happen unless there is a public outcry against it that is stronger than the perceived British demand for it!


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Even goldenboy accept that boxingwise this fight is a joke. The fact they are considering scraping the Devon fight shows they have absolutely no faith in Khans ability to even come out of that fight with his career intact.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I honestly wouldn't even tune in to watch this unless the card was stacked from top-to-bottom.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> atschThis fight is a fucking disgrace. I just lost a lot of respect for Floyd for taking this fight if this turns out to be true, he said that Khan had to *EARN* his shot at the title and now all of a sudden he doesn`t and more deserving fighters will get pushed aside? First there was the glorified sparring session against the limited Canelo Alvarez recently and now an early KO in the making against one of the most fragile fighters in boxing, and some folks still insist that Floyd doesn`t cherry pick his opposition to maximise his chances of winning.:lol:


Yep.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Oli said:


> Golden boy are determined to make this fight if its the last thing they ever do. I'm shocked and dismayed. Truly a horrendous and unjustifiable piece of matchmaking.
> Truly the most undeserving, hopeless and utterly laughable Mayweather opponent there's ever been. I'm very much pro Floyd but i can't support this at all.


 Couldn't agree more.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Khan doesn't deserve this fight at all and some of you need to chill the hell out. It's just a rumor on box rec. Damn. GBP does want this fight and thanks to Kell Brook not stepping his game up Khan is the only option for Mayweather to travel across the water to fight in the UK, which is something he's been wanting to do. Hopefully Floyd sticks to his word in that Khan needs to earn his payday. To be honest, I have a strange feeling Floyd is going to try and work it out with Arum for for a Pacquiao fight if Manny gets past Rios. I think Rios wins that fight by the way but if he doesn't I think Floyd will try and work something out with Bob.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> atschThis fight is a fucking disgrace. I just lost a lot of respect for Floyd for taking this fight if this turns out to be true, he said that Khan had to *EARN* his shot at the title and now all of a sudden he doesn`t and more deserving fighters will get pushed aside? First there was the glorified sparring session against the limited Canelo Alvarez recently and now an early KO in the making against one of the most fragile fighters in boxing, and some folks still insist that Floyd doesn`t cherry pick his opposition to maximise his chances of winning.:lol:


Its boxing rec moron. 90% of the fights posted on there dont happen. Certainly if Amir hasnt beat Devin yet. Stop wetting your panties


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> boxrec puts fights up all the time just based off of rumors. They're not official. I'm sure they had Khan vs Alexander on there for a while too


That is bullshit, just did some googling and found now that fight was never signed (I assumed it was) and that khan is going to skip it to fight mayweather in may.... he hasnt fucking done anything. even beating devon alexander is iffy as far as deserving to face mayweather but I would let that slide just to see khan knocked out again.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Terrible fight imo


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

No, it's not. Boxrec is not a credible source.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

elterrible said:


> That is bullshit, just did some googling and found now that fight was never signed (I assumed it was) and that khan is going to skip it to fight mayweather in may.... he hasnt fucking done anything. even beating devon alexander is iffy as far as deserving to face mayweather but I would let that slide just to see khan knocked out again.


yeah I was saying the same thing. I'd like him to beat Devon and another top WW to earn a shot. His last 2 fights were wins, but not enough to wipe away to memory of Garcia and Peterson


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Easy work for King Khan. Name one occassion where's Khan's ever been outboxed? Just one? It's not possible. St Clair, Barrera, Kotelnik, Malignaggi, McCloskey, Judah. The list goes on. All world class boxers that barely landed a dozen punches on Khan between them. Added to the fact that Mayweather's legs are gone and you've got a one sided fight here. I almost hope it doesn't happen because of how one-sided it's gonna be.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Boxrec is among the least reliable sources you could have posted.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Roe said:


> Easy work for King Khan. Name one occassion where's Khan's ever been outboxed? Just one? It's not possible. St Clair, Barrera, Kotelnik, Malignaggi, McCloskey, Judah. The list goes on. All world class boxers that barely landed a dozen punches on Khan between them. Added to the fact that Mayweather's legs are gone and you've got a one sided fight here. I almost hope it doesn't happen because of how one-sided it's gonna be.


:rofl


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Floyd needs a fight against a guy he can hurt. It has been a while since he has gotten one. I think is good considering that he just defeated the biggest threat out there for him at 154.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Its boxing rec moron. 90% of the fights posted on there dont happen. Certainly if Amir hasnt beat Devin yet. Stop wetting your panties


 Get fucked you lowlife piece of shit, you`re all talk and no brains you intellectual dwarf. Like Turbotime your reading comprehension is dreadful, had you actually read what I wrote you would have noticed I said "if this turns out to be true".

Imbecile.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

O59 said:


> I honestly wouldn't even tune in to watch this unless the card was stacked from top-to-bottom.


:deal

Khan has done nothing to earn a title shot. I believe he beat Peterson so I never say Khan is 28-3, I say he's 29-2, but since then, he beat a small Molina and went life and death with Julio past prime Diaz. This was after being daddied by Garcia.

I'm not actually going to buy this fight because I know it will last 4 rounds maximum and Khan is not worthy of a shot. I will step into the ring and TKO6 Mayweather if he goes from claiming he's the GOAT after this fight.

However, it's a Mayweather card...we should expect a good undercard.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :deal
> 
> Khan has done nothing to earn a title shot. I believe he beat Peterson so I never say Khan is 28-3, I say he's 29-2, but since then, he beat a small Molina and went life and death with Julio past prime Diaz. This was after being daddied by Garcia.
> 
> ...


Tightass Euros. You guys make Howard Stern look like Adrien Broner :-(


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> Get fucked you lowlife piece of shit, you`re all talk and no brains you intellectual dwarf. Like Turbotime your reading comprehension is dreadful, had you actually read what I wrote you would have noticed I said "if this turns out to be true".
> 
> Imbecile.


Calm the fuck down 'Raging Estrogen'.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Calm the fuck down 'Raging Estrogen'.


:rofl :rofl

"Raging Bullshit"


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Showtime still needs Floyd to make their investment worth while. Khan would help. Right now there is nothing out there for Floyd that the network would approve. I think Garcia would be a good opponent but maybe he needs another high profile fight and at 147 before they can do big ppv numbers.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Tightass Euros. You guys make Howard Stern look like Adrien Broner :-(


I'll watch it at a pub or something. I wanted better for Mayweather (Lara/Golovkin). I don't need to fund Miss Jackson's new handbag thank you very much over a guy who struggles with Julio Diaz...I am a fan of Khan and have been since 04', but this isn't about Khan, this is about boxing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl
> 
> "Raging Bullshit"


:lol:

Don't even know who this kid is, never seen him post before.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'll watch it at a pub or something. I wanted better for Mayweather (Lara/Golovkin). I don't need to fund Miss Jackson's new handbag thank you very much over a guy who struggles with Julio Diaz...I am a fan of Khan and have been since 04', but this isn't about Khan, this is about boxing.


Very fair :lol: I wouldn't buy either, but I'd still watch for the lolz, and Im a Khan fan.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

id be excited if it was in england


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Very fair :lol: I wouldn't buy either, but I'd still watch for the lolz, and Im a Khan fan.


A part of me feels like I'm going to watch a capital punishment.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck That Shit.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Calm the fuck down 'Raging Estrogen'.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Calm the fuck down 'Raging Estrogen'.


 And another dimwitted idiot makes an appearance, I see you are all a bunch of buttbuddies rimming each other out on here and smacking each other on the ass to congratulate yourselves on your stupidity.

Bravo.:lol:


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol:
> 
> Don't even know who this kid is, never seen him post before.


 I am a veteran of ESB dating back to 2002 before being invited to join this forum a few months ago, and I am in my 30`s with a family and kids of my own and have been following the sport since I was old enough to watch boxing as a child with my father, and I also boxed in my teens for several years and still train as one now to keep fit and show my boy the ropes.

Far from being a "kid", kid.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Iron_Chin said:


> Accorfing to boxrec. I dint care what anyone says this is an exciting fight.


can you change the thread title please? horribly misleading.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> I am a veteran of ESB dating back to 2002 before being invited to join this forum a few months ago, and I am in my 30`s with a family and kids of my own and have been following the sport since I was old enough to watch boxing as a child with my father, and I also boxed in my teens for several years and still train as one now to keep fit and show my boy the ropes.
> 
> Far from being a "kid", kid.


Even worse, old man and a troll


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Even worse, old man and a troll


Oh my, what a rebuttal! :rofl

Seriously though you insulted me without as much as knowing anything about me, if you disagree with any points I made then put forth your own argument like a man and debate it like one, childish insults will get you nowhere with me. As for MW we have a history going back to the ESB forum days, as do a lot of other posters on here so do not involve yourself in things that do not concern you. But I gotta say you can tell a lot about a person by the company they keep, and I ain`t impressed by what I have seen of you so far.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Floyd hasn't confirmed this, so I'll believe it when I see it. :bart

And even then, I highly doubt that Amir Khan gets the fight, based on recent form.

Everyone should chill out, methinks...'cause this fight isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Khans marketable. The fight will be exciting. And we get another USA vs England.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol:
> 
> Don't even know who this kid is, never seen him post before.


He was widely respected as one of the best if not the best posters on ESB and and he will add a lot to CHB if you guys dont run him away :lol: , just cause you dont know him doesnt mean hes some ignorant kid who doesnt know shit about the sport, far from it if you dont believe me go check around the ESB classic forum. Very good poster with great knowledge of boxing history(and he has a big collection of classic fights so he's not some boxrec warrior he has actually watched most of the main top fighters and contenders of the past fight numerous times), I'm actually surprised to see him here in the GF he usually just posted on the classic.


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Who do you want Floyd to fight so?


How about the guy who beat Khan and Matthysse? Danny Garcia maybe?


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> He was widely respected as one of the best if not the best posters on ESB and and he will add a lot to CHB if you guys dont run him away :lol: , just cause you dont know him doesnt mean hes some ignorant kid who doesnt know shit about the sport, far from it if you dont believe me go check around the ESB classic forum. Very good poster with great knowledge of boxing history(and he has a big collection of classic fights so he's not some boxrec warrior he has actually watched most of the main top fighters and contenders of the past fight numerous times), I'm actually surprised to see him here in the GF he usually just posted on the classic.


 Hey Blade I ain`t going anywhere man, it`ll take more than some immature youngin`s to make me pack my bags and leave, especially since they keep digging they`re own grave, I`m just shoveling the dirt on top of em` that they themselves created.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Boxrec definitely is not reliable and I don't believe they would have negotiated this early. May is over 7 months away. 

Just for the record no way Mayweather should fight Khan at the bare minimum Khan should be forced to fight Devon Alexander first at the bare minimum


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> How about the guy who beat Khan and Matthysse? Danny Garcia maybe?


Let him unify the titles at 140 and clean out the division first, that way he will earn himself a bigger slice of the pie if and when he should face Floyd. He`s already on his way to doing just that in the near future, no need to rush a talented young fighter into the ring against a veteran like Floyd just yet a la Alvarez, a bit more seasoning and experience for Danny will serve him well before taking on such a challenge.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember Khan slaughtered Bradley and accused him of ducking him when all Timmy was doing was waiting for the Pacquaio fight he'd been promised and a paycheck that would set him up for life.
Around the same time,he was calling Mayweather a coward,telling Morales to man up and saying Marquez wanted to stay away from him.

Yet now Khan pulls the same stroke.I'd love to talk to Saj about this one.

Although we all know this is far from a completed deal,but if it is,Khan should publicly apologise to Bradley.
I remember those ridiculous claims that Khan was a "G" when he spoke to Bradley accusing him of ducking when if you watch the clip properly,Khan can't look Bradley in the eye and looks like a silly little playground fool.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> Hey Blade I ain`t going anywhere man


Cool RB, Quality posters like you are always welcome here.:good


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Personally, I think Keith Thurman gets the call if he gets past Guerrero.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Cool RB, Quality posters like you are always welcome here.:good


 Thanks pal.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Personally, I think Keith Thurman gets the call if he gets past Guerrero.


Didnt Guerrero turn down a fight with "One Time"?


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Personally, I think Keith Thurman gets the call if he gets past Guerrero.


 You really think that will happen Drew? I`m not quite so sure to be honest, seems like a high risk/low reward fight for Mayweather and Thurman is still progressing as a fighter, if I were his management team I would wait a little longer yet.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

O59 said:


> I honestly wouldn't even tune in to watch this unless the card was stacked from top-to-bottom.


I'd watch it, just on the off chance (about 1 in a million really) that Khan does it, there were people seriously worried about Ali when he was about to fight Foreman and he won that one. But still, one of the shittier opponents he could pick, hope it's not true


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Didnt Guerrero turn down a fight with "One Time"?


Definitely!

Thurman vs Soto Karass on Broner ppv.
Very unlikely to lead to Floyd.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> He was widely respected as one of the best if not the best posters on ESB and and he will add a lot to CHB if you guys dont run him away :lol: , just cause you dont know him doesnt mean hes some ignorant kid who doesnt know shit about the sport, far from it if you dont believe me go check around the ESB classic forum. Very good poster with great knowledge of boxing history(and he has a big collection of classic fights so he's not some boxrec warrior he has actually watched most of the main top fighters and contenders of the past fight numerous times), I'm actually surprised to see him here in the GF he usually just posted on the classic.


I feel bad because he knows a lot and if he knew me from ESB at all, he'd know I'm clearly fucking about with the "ray ducked the murderer's row" storyline :lol: @Hands of Iron


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Didnt Guerrero turn down a fight with "One Time"?


Guerrero and Maidana both turned it down :-( 1X is getting shit sticked.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

It's the inevitable given the fact that Khan is a big draw. Doesn't matter if it's in May. At least Khan is coming off a win, a tough win, but still a win. If you wait until Sept it's likely he'd have been knocked out by a lesser opponent (if Khan doesn't fight Devon) and possibly forced to retire. Mayweather might as well get a huge fight in the UK asap. I like Devon but he's going to play chess with Floyd and that's a guaranteed loss. Not that Khan's chances are any bigger but at least he's either going to knock you out...or he gets knocked out. And that's fun to watch.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Crap. So he did. My thought was that if Thurman stopped a still Top 5 Ghost, he might get the call based on his KO ratio, and the fact that he's a good talker who can build up interest in the fight.

I still think he'll wind up being one of the last four on May's Showtime contract...even if he's not next in line.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I feel bad because he knows a lot and if he knew me from ESB at all, he'd know *I'm clearly fucking about with the "ray ducked the murderer's row" storyline :lol: *@*Hands of Iron*


 Nice attempt on your part to wiggle your way out using that argument, but if what you say is true you would have told me that directly instead of repeatedly trying to argue your case since yesterday.

Grow up.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> Oh my, what a rebuttal! :rofl
> 
> Seriously though you insulted me without as much as knowing anything about me, if you disagree with any points I made then put forth your own argument like a man and debate it like one, childish insults will get you nowhere with me. As for MW we have a history going back to the ESB forum days, as do a lot of other posters on here so do not involve yourself in things that do not concern you. But I gotta say you can tell a lot about a person by the company they keep, and I ain`t impressed by what I have seen of you so far.


I cba reading that all but relax man, I'm not taking any of this seriously, literally just joking around atsch ..you probably know boxing better than me, whatever, that's cool.
Just told you to calm down because you were being crazy. You don't have to reply with a huge paragraph for such a simple and more joke-like comments I'm making.

Learn to relax.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> He was widely respected as one of the best if not the best posters on ESB and and he will add a lot to CHB if you guys dont run him away :lol: , just cause you dont know him doesnt mean hes some ignorant kid who doesnt know shit about the sport, far from it if you dont believe me go check around the ESB classic forum. Very good poster with great knowledge of boxing history(and he has a big collection of classic fights so he's not some boxrec warrior he has actually watched most of the main top fighters and contenders of the past fight numerous times), I'm actually surprised to see him here in the GF he usually just posted on the classic.


That's cool, will be taking a good look at this guys posts in the future..always appreciate a knowledgeable dude to learn from..but still...raging bull was being raging estrogen and I don't take that back @raging bull :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> Nice attempt on your part to wiggle your way out using that argument, but if what you say is true you would have told me that directly instead of repeatedly trying to argue your case since yesterday.
> 
> Grow up.


Mate I was pulling another all nighter watching Breaking Bad and fucking about on here. Do I think Roy Jones beats Robinson, Head to Head? Yes. Big deal. If you don't like it, don't bother with me :conf


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Raging Bull needs to use paragraphs.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


What a fat Khunt.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I cba reading that all but relax man, I'm not taking any of this seriously, literally just joking around atsch ..you probably know boxing better than me, whatever, that's cool.
> Just told you to calm down because you were being crazy. You don't have to reply with a huge paragraph for such a simple and more joke-like comments I'm making.
> 
> Learn to relax.


If you honestly believe that I got worked up at any point since I started posting on these last few threads then you are wrong, I am not one to lose my cool over an exchange on some boxing forum. However I do dislike MW for a variety of reasons first and foremost being his absolute disregard for any common courtesy when discussing anything with anyone who does not agree with him, he has always been this way and after a while my patience wore thin so there you have it.

As far as you joking around well humour has a way of not coming across very well on a boxing forum, you and Turbotime both claim to be trolling and if that be the case then so be it. But just so you know I have no time or desire to engage in that sort of thing, I enjoy constructive debate and exchange of knowledge and opinions not immature name calling and mud slinging for the fun of it, I have no time for that nonsense so if you guys do then kindly ignore my posts from now on and I shall do likewise.

Fair enough?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sex rat.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Skype romp :lol:


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mate I was pulling another all nighter watching Breaking Bad and fucking about on here. Do I think Roy Jones beats Robinson, Head to Head? Yes. Big deal. If you don't like it, don't bother with me :conf


 We never even discussed a Jones vs Robinson matchup but rather a Robinson vs Hopkins matchup, I couldn`t care less wether you think Roy would win as I think he might actually pull it off as well.

But the discussion was about Hopkins, then you started talking nonsense about fighters Ray supposedly ducked and I debunked those claims of yours quite clearly, and yet you insist on trolling on for some reason.

So, like I said to your pal a moment ago, if you don`t like what I have to say then simply ignore my posts from now on, it`s as simple as that.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Who is this Raging ****** dude?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> We never even discussed a Jones vs Robinson matchup but rather a Robinson vs Hopkins matchup, I couldn`t care less wether you think Roy would win as I think he might actually pull it off as well.
> 
> But the discussion was about Hopkins, then you started talking nonsense about fighters Ray supposedly ducked and I debunked those claims of yours quite clearly, and yet you insist on trolling on for some reason.
> 
> So, like I said to your pal a moment ago, if you don`t like what I have to say then simply ignore my posts from now on, it`s as simple as that.


I like your posts though. I just took issue with you downing a fighter on the tailend of their career. It's very rare that great fighters go on top, yet we have keyboard warriors kicking them when they are down, that is my biggest issue.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Raging Bull needs to use paragraphs.


Raging Bull is one of the OG's from ESB classic. It's weird watching all this unfold and is ultimately really silly. He's not used to you yet. :lol: And if people don't know you, I can see what an immense pain in the ass you'd come off as when you're in that mode you were in yesterday. :rofl :lol: How many months did it carry on with @Bladerunner before that settled?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Raging Bull is one of the OG's from ESB classic. It's weird watching all this unfold and is ultimately really silly. He's not used to you yet. :lol: And if people don't know you,* I can see what an immense pain in the ass you'd come off as when you're in that mode you were in yesterday.* :rofl :lol: How many months did it carry on with @Bladerunner before that settled?


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Raging Bull is one of the OG's from ESB classic. It's weird watching all this unfold and is ultimately really silly. He's not used to you yet. :lol: And if people don't know you, I can see what an immense pain in the ass you'd come off as when you're in that mode you were in yesterday. :rofl :lol: How many months did it carry on with @Bladerunner before that settled?


It didnt last as long as it did with Bazzooka now him and TT are like mortal enemies.:yep

With me we went at it cause he kept saying i had an alt called "terrorist" or something like that and it escalated from there,also him being a big Mayweather fan and me not liking Mayweather just added some fuel to the fire.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> It didnt last as long as it did with Bazzooka now him and TT are like mortal enemies.:yep
> 
> With me we went at it cause he kept saying i had an alt called "terrorist" or something like that and it escalated from there,also him being a big Mayweather fan and me not liking Mayweather just added some fuel to the fire.


My bad, that was ROACH's alt but I forget the name of it.

But seriously, when you guys get trolling the similarities are uncanny :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Did he just get banned? :blood


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He was being a bit over the top though.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He was being a bit over the top though.


The other thread?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> The other thread?


What thread?
Bladerunner is one of the most civil guys on here.:huh


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> You really think that will happen Drew? I`m not quite so sure to be honest, seems like a high risk/low reward fight for Mayweather and Thurman is still progressing as a fighter, if I were his management team I would wait a little longer yet.


Hey, nice to see you posting about the current scene, RB. 
On the subject, I think IF Bradley beats Marquez, he should be considered a opponent for Floyd, would like to see....I don´t think he can beat Marquez though.


----------



## The Great Muta (Jun 4, 2013)

If Guerrero vs Mayweather was hard to sell to the masses I can only imagine how this will go down. Beat in 2 of his last 4 and almost beat by an old, washed up lightweight in his last fight, with a year of inactivity come fight time. A true promoters dream


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> atschThis fight is a fucking disgrace. I just lost a lot of respect for Floyd for taking this fight if this turns out to be true, he said that Khan had to *EARN* his shot at the title and now all of a sudden he doesn`t and more deserving fighters will get pushed aside? First there was the glorified sparring session against the limited Canelo Alvarez recently and now an early KO in the making against one of the most fragile fighters in boxing, and some folks still insist that Floyd doesn`t cherry pick his opposition to maximise his chances of winning.:lol:


Floyd is going to make as much money as he can. His status as a P4P great is assured.

Fighting Khan on a PPV will bring in a lot of money, although it won't last more than 5 rounds, before Khan goes bye bye...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Raging Bull is one of the OG's from ESB classic. It's weird watching all this unfold and is ultimately really silly. He's not used to you yet. :lol: And if people don't know you, I can see what an immense pain in the ass you'd come off as when you're in that mode you were in yesterday. :rofl :lol: How many months did it carry on with @Bladerunner before that settled?


Indeed....
Raging Bull, don´t worry with these comments, people here defend their fighters like if they were family members or something...lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Indeed....
> Raging Bull, don´t worry with these comments, people here defend their fighters like if they were family members or something...lol


This feels like a backhanded compliment :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> This feels like a backhanded compliment :lol:


I don´t really know what´s a backhanded compliment.....but I´m jus saying that some people here, sometimes, act like their favorite fighters were their dad, or their brothers, etc..


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> This feels like a backhanded compliment :lol:


You put em in a weird spot with this one. :lol: Though I did not expect to ever see him mixing it up with general. Not many can walk that line like say @Drew101 without getting into a huge pissing contest. Bull just jumped right into the thick, globby abyss after years away from the game. :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

And yes, Mayweather vs Khan IS a shit fight.....Both will make a lot of money but it is a shit fight!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

There's one or two particular pains in the ass(they've both been busy this week) get into it with RB.

The ones who think boxing began in 1996.:yep


----------



## bananas (Jun 8, 2013)

Just read on another post how DA is scheduled to fight Judah. The puzzle is starting to form.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=6945&cat=boxer


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

bananas said:


> Just read on another post how DA is scheduled to fight Judah. *The puzzle is starting to form.
> *
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=6945&cat=boxer


Yogi?:lol::lol:


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Vic said:


> Hey, nice to see you posting about the current scene, RB.
> On the subject, I think IF Bradley beats Marquez, he should be considered a opponent for Floyd, would like to see....I don´t think he can beat Marquez though.


 Always nice to see you around Vic, I hope all is well with you pal. As for JMM/Bradley I agree with your assessment, I don`t think either man would beat Floyd to be honest but whoever the winner is come fight time is at least a far more deserving opponent than Amir Khan would be.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

I just noticed Bladerunner got banned, what the hell is that all about?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

First fight ever that Mayweather runs a guy down to get a KO.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I know it's nothing new to talk about, but the only thing Mayweather needs to concentrate on is making a fight with Pacquiao if Pac gets by Rios. The eyes of the sports world are on Mayweather right now. He is as popular as he has ever been, and doesn't needs to put a damper on that popularity by fighting a guy nobody knows about. With 4 fights left on his contract, it would be extremely intelligent to make the biggest fight that can be made in boxing next, while his popularity is sky-high, then the remaining three fight will sell themselves, regardless of who he fights.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The fact this thread has 8 pages already proves how big a fight this is. It'd easily eclipse Mayweather/Canelo on worldwide viewing figures.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

This has to be april fools


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan has some athleticism to make it interesting, it's a far better fight than the likes of Guerrero. I'd watch and if Floyd could get the KO that would be good for him. Khan is still popular.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> This has to be april fools


Yes. Yes it does.

Happy April.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Khan has some athleticism to make it interesting, it's a far better fight than the likes of Guerrero. I'd watch and if Floyd could get the KO that would be good for him. Khan is still popular.


No way is it anywhere as competitive as the Guerrero fight (which wasn't particularly competitive) at least Robert won two rounds. Khan wouldn't even be likely to win more than 1 round, his pitter patter flurries don't score well, even against lesser opposition. He's quick but even a faded Mayweather is arguably at least as quick. As soon as Mayweather lands a counter Khan would start to fold (as he has done before against lesser opposition than Floyd). Khan should fight Alexander, because based on his last fight he is neither deserving nor able to compete with Mayweather.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

ChaslieDott said:


> No way is it anywhere as competitive as the Guerrero fight (which wasn't particularly competitive) at least Robert won two rounds. Khan wouldn't even be likely to win more than 1 round, his pitter patter flurries don't score well, even against lesser opposition. He's quick but even a faded Mayweather is arguably at least as quick. As soon as Mayweather lands a counter Khan would start to fold (as he has done before against lesser opposition than Floyd). Khan should fight Alexander, because based on his last fight he is neither deserving nor able to compete with Mayweather.


I don't think Khan has any real chance of winning, and I don't think he really deserves the fight. But his in and out style with his athleticism, and his shaky chin makes this an entertaining fight. It's a good fight for both guys, Khan is a name and if Floyd can hurt him it's going to mean something.
Guerrero was an unathletic guy with no chance at all, with a decent chin. Floyd looked like shit in that fight and didn't/couldn't make a dent in Guerrero. He can hurt Khan, Khan is more exciting, and Khan is a bigger name.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't think Khan has any real chance of winning, and I don't think he really deserves the fight. But his in and out style with his athleticism, and his shaky chin makes this an entertaining fight. It's a good fight for both guys, Khan is a name and if Floyd can hurt him it's going to mean something.
> Guerrero was an unathletic guy with no chance at all, with a decent chin. Floyd looked like shit in that fight and didn't/couldn't make a dent in Guerrero. He can hurt Khan, Khan is more exciting, and Khan is a bigger name.


Khan has a shit chin so how is it going to mean something when Floyd hurts him. And yeah he is a name, but after his last few showings he's an undeserving name. So with that in mind how is it going to be more entertaining/competitive than any of Floyd's other victories (with the exception of getting to see Khan KTFO again). This fight doesn't make sense, especially considering it'll be PPV in America and almost certainly in England. Khan needs to have a significant win at WW to even put him in the frame.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

8 pages and iv not seen one reasonable justification for this fight.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets be at ease. I give Mayweather a lot of deserved criticism as a fan and critic but he hasn't announced his next opponent yet and it isn't like him to do so this soon especially right after spanking Canelo. December imho is the earliest we would get for his official choice. Until then lets hope khan-Alexander happens and see if Devon can send his head into the stands. Khan will never learn, his over eagerness for him to face Mayweather will keep costing him fights guy cant stay focused.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> 8 pages and iv not seen one reasonable justification for this fight.


It sells. Khan is amongst the most marketable fighters out there, fair or not.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Mayweather's record should stay at 45-0 after he beats Khan, Khan is just not a worthy opponent.

Having said that remember that rumour about Mayweather fighting Alexander? That swayed the fans just like this is. I really hope this fight is just all talk.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Roe said:


> Easy work for King Khan. Name one occassion where's Khan's ever been outboxed? Just one? It's not possible. St Clair, Barrera, Kotelnik, Malignaggi, McCloskey, Judah. The list goes on. All world class boxers that barely landed a dozen punches on Khan between them. Added to the fact that Mayweather's legs are gone and you've got a one sided fight here. I almost hope it doesn't happen because of how one-sided it's gonna be.


Danny Garcia, Breidis Prescott. It depends upon your concept of 'outboxed'? I had Garcia and Prescott way above Fraud in terms of ring generalship, and I think Madaina took him to school despite not getting the nod.


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

Trail said:


> Danny Garcia, Breidis Prescott. It depends upon your concept of 'outboxed'? I had Garcia and Prescott way above Fraud in terms of ring generalship, and* I think Madaina took him to school *despite not getting the nod.


You sure you watched the right fight?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Trail said:


> Danny Garcia, Breidis Prescott. It depends upon your concept of 'outboxed'? I had Garcia and Prescott way above Fraud in terms of ring generalship, and I think Madaina took him to school despite not getting the nod.


Khan was well ahead on all 3 cards against Garcia. And you can hardly say Prescott outboxed Khan.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

so much revisionist history about khan's record. waiting for someone to say how they thought judah edged him next


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Signs starting to look like it is, for Mayweather.
> 
> Khan will likely get in a tune up. Obviously, nothing very challenging.


Julio Diaz was supposed to be a tune-up and Khan went life and death with him!


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

scrappylinks said:


> so much revisionist history about khan's record. waiting for someone to say how they thought judah edged him next


Khan's record does get underrated. He dominated Kotelnik where many thought Alexander lost. He beat Maidana in a gruelling battle where Ortiz got stopped, Ortiz then went on to fight Mayweather. Khan beat down Malignaggi completely every round where Adrien Broner flattered to deceive. And he stopped Judah who Garcia had a hard night with and who big hitter Matthysee couldn't stop. And he was schooling McCloskey who was unbeaten European Champ.

Froch aside he's got better wins on his record than any other British fighter around.


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Oli said:


> 8 pages and iv not seen one reasonable justification for this fight.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$4. Does anyone think this will enhance FMJ legacy and does anyone really think FMJ cares about anything besides the money? Well, I am sure some on here will say "Top 3 ever etc.."....


----------

